# Stolen animals from Ben Siegel Reptiles.



## laurarfl (Nov 14, 2012)

FROM BEN SIEGEL REPTILES

MISSING REPTILES FROM BSR -BOLO!(be on the look out for the initial impaired!)--CURRENTLY MISSING FROM OUR STORE AS OF TODAY-from our BSR corporate holdings and breeding stock 

1 two headed albino honduran milksnake -medusa
2 albino blue tongue skinks-only 2 known to exist in the united states
Seymore-my pet eyeless ball python given to me 
APPROX 250k worth of breeding ball pythons including my famous male pied that says Jesus down his back. 
APPROX 20k worth of ball morph juveniles

total approx value--$570,000 worth-thats right---almost HALf a million. PLEASE RESHARE AND PASS IT ON---lets get these animals back where they belong.

PHOTOS AVAILABLE OF MOST-where abouts unknown---any information leading to the recovery of these animals will be rewarded. We got cleaned out, so please be on the lookout for these animals. They are near and dear to bsr and medusa requires very specialized care. Our breeders are cycled as well, so the loss from these animals being taken without permission could be devastating to our company.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been sharing this everywhere this is so wrong I hope the people that did it go away for a long time


----------



## mduke3 (Nov 14, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> FROM BEN SIEGEL REPTILES
> 
> MISSING REPTILES FROM BSR -BOLO!(be on the look out for the initial impaired!)--CURRENTLY MISSING FROM OUR STORE AS OF TODAY-from our BSR corporate holdings and breeding stock
> 
> ...



I can't believe someone would do this... Sickening. I hope they get a hold on the situation soon, and can figure out what happened/who did it.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 14, 2012)

I think they know who did it.


It sounds as if Ben is having some personal issues and apparently the animals are all being safely kept.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea I just read what melody posted on ball python forum seems crazt


----------



## HeatherN (Nov 14, 2012)

i dont really understand whats going on over there right now


----------



## james.w (Nov 14, 2012)

So the animals were not stolen??


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 14, 2012)

Apparently not


http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?185570-Ben-Siegel-Reptiles-wow-what-is-going-on%2Fpage3&s=4d956a8cce7dee3438c3c66202ca7e73


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 14, 2012)

I would think it would be really hard to steal half a million $ in reptiles.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 14, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I think they know who did it.
> 
> 
> It sounds as if Ben is having some personal issues and apparently the animals are all being safely kept.





You mean this kind of problem? Coincidence? You be the judge.
http://youtu.be/Jr3qMEfeUbc


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 14, 2012)

_It's personal reasons, should have and still should be handled off line._


----------



## Dubya (Nov 14, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _It's personal reasons, should have and still should be handled off line._



Then maybe he shouldn't have put the "alert" online.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 14, 2012)

I have "chatted" a few times with ben on FB. We aren't close friends or anything but have met a few times. Sorry, but there is a lot more to the story of the gentleman that died than that ridiculous video reveals. That gentleman likely died of asphyxiation after consuming too much alcohol and depressing his gag reflex. But that's another story.

In a FB thread, Ben stated that he was having serious stress related issues. He was personally affected by the death of that man and by a friend slandering his business after another issue. And he seems to have some marital issues. He obviously is not thinking clearly and posted something that perhaps he didn't think through completely. And in an effort to help, I jumped the gun and posted before I had all the info. So, my bad for feeding the drama, sorry.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 14, 2012)

It may sound harsh, but if I were a FL detective, I would check whether Ben Siegel was being sued by the bug eater's family and was trying to hide his assets. As for the guy that died from alcohol and bug consumption, sometimes the herd needs to be thinned. Some genes don't need to be passed on. If it had been something soft like raviolis, he might be alive today. I will try to work on my lack of compassion and sensitivity. Right after I work on my procrastonation problem. Right after I eat my raviolis.


----------



## tegus4life (Nov 14, 2012)

Good thing you're not a fl detective  It is really sad to hear about what's going on with Ben and what happened at the contest. I hope everything works out.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't really care if you work on your lack of compassion or not but I find it repulsive that you'd post that you view the man who unfortunately died as "part of a herd that needed to be thinned" on a public forum. What if that man's family read that lovely little comment? Insulting someone who died in a tragic accident really isn't necessary. There is 0 proof that I have seen proving that he mixed alcohol with the roaches so until some solid proof is shown I would be extremely hesitant to use language such as that Dubya. And accusing a man who's going through the hardest time of his life of hiding his reptiles so they can't be taken as part of a lawsuit settlement? Really now? You sir, should learn when to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah. I'm a stinker all right. But I may not be wrong.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 15, 2012)

Considering his wife just filed for divorce, I would not be surprised in the least if the 'stolen' animals are in her possession. They ran a joint business, so I expect its going to be a messy divorce as far as splitting things up goes.


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 15, 2012)

That's what one of their employees posted on that snake forum. The animals are safe, and being watched over until it is decided what goes to who.


----------



## PocketFullOfTegus (Nov 15, 2012)

you have a questionable sense of humor dubya. so do i. personally id find it hilarious if you get your eyes chewed out by a hedgehog. har har


----------



## Dubya (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, you all may not like what I have to say, but a motive is a motive. It is not unreasonable to suspect a scam when someone has a strong motive to perpetrate one. Whether it is from being sued for divorce or possibly negligence or wrongful death. I would like PocketFullofTegus to know that I am aware of the danger of getting my eyes chewed out by hedgehogs, so I will be sure to wear goggles when cage cleaning and sleep with my bedroom door locked.
[attachment=5774]Damn you, PocketFullOfTegus! Oh, the irony!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol to pic...sorry.haha.(I've never used the term lol before...what is happening to me???? ) 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't be afraid to laugh, BatGirl1, take the apple. Indulge in your guilty pleasure!


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 16, 2012)

I know what you mean about having a motive, Dubya. I don't want to assassinate someone's character or talk about their personal life when they aren't here to defend themselves. But word is Stacey has them, so no hidden asset theory there.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 16, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I know what you mean about having a motive, Dubya. I don't want to assassinate someone's character or talk about their personal life when they aren't here to defend themselves. But word is Stacey has them, so no hidden asset theory there.



Ok, Laura. I'll spare him my wrath.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 16, 2012)

Dubya. You're not British, clearly, but you'd fit right in with your comments. I don't think what you said is wrong, don't think it's right... Don't think it's my business to get involved either or; freedom of speech and all that malarkey.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 16, 2012)

Must...try...to...keep...quiet. Promised.......Laurafl. Aaaargh!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I want a 2 headed snake... is this phenomenon a common defect? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


( yep...that's what popped out at me during all of these fun and games  )

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Nov 17, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> I want a 2 headed snake... is this phenomenon a common defect?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





http://youtu.be/7dCWEb1umUA

Waddya know?! only $50,000. And from Ben Siegel Reptiles! Hold out a bit till the divorce and you could probably knock off a couple dozen grand from that price. I'd like a double headed snapping turtle myself. But I only have about $500 to spend. Maybe I can win one in a roach eating contest or something.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: RE: Stolen animals from Ben Siegel Reptiles.*



Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > I want a 2 headed snake... is this phenomenon a common defect?
> ...





That is...if you don't 'choke '...(oh god.did I go there? ) 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 17, 2012)

It is not common and I think he paid...15K??? Can't remember. It was hatched by Sunshine Serpents. It's priced at 50K because it is not really for sale, but if someone really offered that much, then you would probably sell it, right?? The same thing with Underground's Purple Tiger tegu that was priced for $7500. I asked why he didn't hold it back. He told me that he didn't want to sell it, it was just on display. But if someone was crazy enough to pay that much, then he would sell.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm wondering if there is a way to purposely get two headed snakes...like I wonder what gene or defect occurs and why....(insert mad scientist laugh here) .i of course would not want to produce animals that were unable to eat or live full lives...I'm just curious what happens either in the parent snake or egg level that would create such an amazing thing 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ntyvirus (Nov 18, 2012)

Same thing as a conjoined twin. Don't think you could breed specifically for it though.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 18, 2012)

Batgirl1, 

First, I would get 2 breeders. Then, I would gut load the feeder animals with whatever people eat in South America (they still spray crops woth DDT). After a few tries you might get lucky. Crazy things happen down there. 
[attachment=5791]
Just look at Jose and jos-B.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh god...haha. I can't see the image for some reason dubya..
But I an only imagine... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Nov 18, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> Oh god...haha. I can't see the image for some reason dubya..
> But I an only imagine...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



It's very sad, really. All the money that their mom would have saved on shoes will have to be spent on hats.


----------



## GREEN LONGTAIL (Dec 2, 2012)

In the end there will be some kind of litigation. The decedent left 2 children, a divorced widow, and no alimony or child support. Any animals worth anything will be changed into cash assets. Not to sure what the benefit of a divorce is or the attempt to hide livestock by claiming a break in, but its quite convenient. 

These attornies representing the decedents family , I am sure will gather as much information as they can on what monies can be obtained from a suit. The corp. will become defuct, the principles will probably be suit individually, the insurance company will deny any claim liability becaouse of off store hour entertainment... A real mess. 

Very poor decision by Siegel. His business was dwindling, and I guess he thought this kind of after hours advertising would generate some income, backfired. It will be interesteing to see how this develops.


----------

